# Cervelo S5 owners, still happy with the bike?



## tranzformer

I am contemplating getting a S5 to add to my fleet, so not really replacing anything. I have read several online reviews and was able to take a short test ride that I enjoyed but couldn't get a true sense of frame as I would need a week or two on it before I could make a fair judgment on it. Is there anything about the frame that I should be concerned about or worried about? I have a comfy Look for long rides where comfort was the main priority. I would probably use the Cervelo for 30-50 mile fast rides for training and group rides. But I don't want a bike that will kill me over that distance. From guys who moved from the S3 to S5, they tell me the S5 is more comfortable. I believe Cervelo's data states the same. From my test ride I thought the handling was great and didn't have any issues, but didn't deal with strong crosswinds during the ride. Any issues with that? Typically around here we have days with the wind speed in the high teens to low twenty mph range with gusts occasionally adding another 5-10 mph.


----------



## tranzformer

I thought there was a good size group of S5 owners on here? I guess you guys must be out enjoying the bike and no time for RBR. Good enough of an answer I guess.


----------



## Rob T

Love the bike. No issues with ride quality. Ride 100 to 120 miles per week and feel great. If you decide to get it ditch stock wheels and tires immediately (at least on S5 Rival). Upgrade tires and wheels. They are heavy and make ride quality negative. I have used American Classic 420's, Zipp 404s and ride quality is great. It is fast and fun. No issues with cross winds in fact I believe it's great in crosswinds.


----------



## kookieCANADA

Love the bike, fastest bike I have with no issues.

As the above poster stated, upgrade the stock wheelset. If it's in the budget and you have the stock FSA BBright crankset, upgrade that too.


----------



## jmorgan

I agree with the above. Great bike.


----------



## kookieCANADA

Be mindful of which wheelset and tires you choose. Some wheelset/tire combinations rub on the frame.


----------



## jallen1227

Relative to the stock FSA BBright crankset for a 2013 S5, what crankset would you recommend ? Currently, my gruppo is Ultegra so I was thinking one of the FSA carbon cranks. What would be recommended from other S5 riders ? What about the Rotor 3D+ (seems heavy) ? Would prefer carbon.

Thanks


----------



## kookieCANADA

Most seem to upgrade to Rotor 3D+.

I upgraded to the FSA K Force Light (2012) and no issues.


----------



## theychosenone

jallen1227 said:


> Relative to the stock FSA BBright crankset for a 2013 S5, what crankset would you recommend ? Currently, my gruppo is Ultegra so I was thinking one of the FSA carbon cranks. What would be recommended from other S5 riders ? What about the Rotor 3D+ (seems heavy) ? Would prefer carbon.
> 
> Thanks


I went the other way, replaced stock Rotor 3DF cranks with Ultegra cranks (plus BBRight adapter) in line with the rest of the stock groupset. That was after reading there were chainline issues with the S5 and Rotor chainring combination.


----------



## bigshoe84

I have the 2012 S5 team with Sram Force and Ksyrium SL wheels and it rides great. Plenty stiff for most people and compliant enough for good ride quality. I just upgraded to a Rotor 3D+ but have not ridden it yet. I hope it doesn't have chain line issues, doesn't seem to have any problems in the work stand.


----------



## McGilli

OP: I'd add an S5 to your fleet. I test rode a 2014 S3 first and loved it - best bike I had ridden. So - I opted for the S5. Using the stock Ksyrium wheels for super windy days when I need low profile - and bought some Ksyrium Carbone SLS. The side profile is similar to all my other bikes - so I am used to it and find the wheel profile makes a way bigger difference in the wind.

I have a Felt DA1 for TT - and honestly - if I ride the Felt not in the aero bars - my S5 is just about as fast. I've put only about 400 miles in the few weeks I've had it - and my average speed is up 3 to 5kmh on all my rides over my Trek I was using last year.

Comfort is great. Now. At first it was killing my lower back on anything over 50km/30miles. So went for a different fitting - had some adjustments made and now it's perfect, and a touch faster since the bars were dropped almost an inch and almost all spacers are gone.

Good luck!


----------



## nismosr

still loving my S5 . recently she did a 52 mile with 6800ft of climbing - also fitted with zipp 808/404, imagined with a nice climbing hills , she could go up more. lol


----------



## McGilli

Well 3 months later I am less than thrilled with my S5.

It's going back into the shop for the 4th time now for creaking from the bottom bracket. It's tested each time by removing the seat, the pedals, the wheels are replaced with a set by the shop that they know have no issues) etc and it just creaks and clicks away.

They remove everything from the BB and relube it all, replace it all and it's then fine for about 3 weeks then it starts creaking and clicking again, getting worse with every ride.

So, while the shop has been good about repairing it each time - it's a pita.

I just contacted cervelo with a very lengthy and detailed letter, finally asking them for any help they could offer.

I received a one sentence reply saying take it to the shop for service.

Gee, thanks Cervelo. Really awesome help there. I guess I was surprised there wasn't even any acknowledgement by them of how unsatisfied I am with the bike - they didn't seem to care.

Talked to my shop and they will submit a claim to Cervelo about the issue.

Anyways. I have to change my recommendation for purchase to don't buy - especially after having tried to deal with their support.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I think it might be depending on which service rep or in this case, 'non' service rep you talk to. From my personal experience, one person could give great service compare to another person. I would call again and voice your dis-satisfaction to another service rep or ask to speak with the supervisor.


----------



## fishboy316

I really love my S5 after 6 months and about 800 miles. She is fast and rather nimble. She climbs well and the most important thing is when I walk past it calls to me to go riding! If it did not I would probably not ride as much. I knew it was the right bike when I would go 62 mi and get back to the truck and not want to stop! I really like a winding trail she is a Kick there. I had some issues at first with it shifting from little ring to big ring on the front but upgraded the rings to Red and not having trouble anymore. All in all a great bike!

Bill


----------



## bamxiv

Just got my s5 yesterday, brought my old cosmics and immediately had the lbs swap them out. LOVE THE BIKE!


----------



## fishboy316

Still Love it!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

'Just got my s5 yesterday, brought my old cosmics and immediately had the lbs swap them out. LOVE THE BIKE!'


Thought that read: had the lbs(pounds abbreviation) swap them out. That would be a nice weight saving.


----------



## marx

A bit off topic here but I didn't want to make a new thread.

For the S5 is it possible to point the saddle slightly left or right? Based on images I've seen the answer is no but I wanted to confirm.

Thx.


----------



## fishboy316

Not that I can see. Looking at mine.


----------

